# Norwegian - hjemme vs hjem



## applecrisp

Hi

I'm unsure of when to write "hjemme" as opposed to "hjem" in Norwegian. Er det noen som vet?

takk


----------



## Ben Jamin

applecrisp said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm unsure of when to write "hjemme" as opposed to "hjem" in Norwegian. Er det noen som vet?
> 
> takk


Jeg har et hjem. I have a home.
Jeg er hjemme. I am at home.
Jeg går hjem. I go home.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei
 Jeg har  funnet det sammensatte ordet som følger : 
*hjemkjøring *på norsk //  
 home delivery service på engelsk *//*livraison à domicile på fransk* //  *servizio a domicilio på italiensk .//
 F.eks. i Italia finnes det noen pizzeriaer som tilbyr den  såkalte tjenesten "pizza taxi" til kunder // dvs. når en pizzeria leverer/frakter pizzaer rett hjem dvs. i dette tilfellet er det mulig at en kunde   bestiller pizzaen per  telefon hjemmefra.
 Mvh


----------



## oskhen

If you're referring to something/someone in your home ("hjem"), it'll be "hjemme". It's originally a dative form of "hjem", I believe.


----------



## solregn

In Swedish, these words - "hem" (hjem) och "hemma" (hjemme) - designate direction and position, respectively. If it is the same in Norweigan, this would give:

Where are you? - Hjemme. (position)
Where are you going? - Hjem. (direction)

There might be a difference between Norweigan and Swedish in this respect - please feel free to correct me if that be the case!


----------



## oskhen

solregn said:


> In Swedish, these words - "hem" (hjem) och "hemma" (hjemme) - designate direction and position, respectively. If it is the same in Norweigan, this would give:
> 
> Where are you? - Hjemme. (position)
> Where are you going? - Hjem. (direction)
> 
> There might be a difference between Norweigan and Swedish in this respect - please feel free to correct me if that be the case!



You're right. "Hjem" might also mean the place where you live, though (your home).


----------



## Tazzler

Might as well mention that Icelandic makes the same distinction. "heima" for position and "heim" for movement.


----------



## Havfruen

For the record, Danish works the same with_ hjemme_ and _hjem_.


----------



## ermannoitaly

_Hei_

_hjem og hjemme er jo stedsadverber._ 
 Her er et kjent norsk ordtak:
 "Borte bra, men hjemme best."
 ---------

_// å løpe fra hus og hjem_ // hvorfor her kan vi samtidig finne ord  som hus og hjem ? Og hva betyr det? (kanskje - å miste alt-, men jeg er  usikker.) 
 --------


 hjem/hjemmet/hjem/hjemmene er også brukt som et substantiv.
 F.eks. Ditt hjem er vakkert fordi det har flere store vinduer.
 --------
 Mvh


----------



## j0nas

solregn said:


> In Swedish, these words - "hem" (hjem) och "hemma" (hjemme) - designate direction and position, respectively. If it is the same in Norweigan, this would give:
> 
> Where are you? - Hjemme. (position)
> Where are you going? - Hjem. (direction)
> 
> There might be a difference between Norweigan and Swedish in this respect - please feel free to correct me if that be the case!



There are several "word pairs" that work exactly like this.

hjem - hjemme
ut - ute
inn - inne
opp - oppe
ned - nede
bort - borte


----------



## Havfruen

j0nas said:


> There are several "word pairs" that work exactly like this.
> 
> hjem - hjemme
> ut - ute
> inn - inne
> opp - oppe
> ned - nede
> bort - borte



Indeed. This topic is being discussed here:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2052137


----------

